# Load_Cycle_Count on HDD



## ilemur (Mar 9, 2012)

Currently owning this piece of "fine machinery" (sarcasm) 

Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD3200BEVT-00A0RT0

Recently checking out SMART status *I*'ve found out that

at

```
9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   081   081   000    Old_age   Always       -       14147
```

*I* have


```
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       [color="Red"]3138670[/color]
```

Any help on at least stopping the rate of this value will be much appreciated


----------



## kpa (Mar 9, 2012)

This is a common issue with drives that are meant to be used in laptops. You can try to turn off APM in the drive using sysutils/ataidle

`# ataidle -P 0 /dev/adaX`

Where adaX is the device for your drive.

The setting may not survive reboot, in that case you can have sysutils/ataidle started automatically at boot with these lines in /etc/rc.conf:


```
ataidle_enable="YES"
ataidle_devices="adaX"
ataidle_adaX="-P 0"
```


----------



## phoenix (Mar 9, 2012)

Depending on the drive, Western Digital's *wdidle3* command can be used to set the idle timeout, which is the number of seconds of "idle time" before the drive heads are parked.


----------



## ilemur (Mar 11, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> This is a common issue with drives that are meant to be used in laptops. You can try to turn off APM in the drive using sysutils/ataidle
> 
> `# ataidle -P 0 /dev/adaX`
> 
> ...



Will it work under freebsd FreeBSD 9 providing that atacontrol was replaced with cam? And if supplying 
	
	



```
ataidle_devices="adaX"
```
 via rc.conf - is is comma separated for multiple drives?


----------

